# Christmas-themed classical music?



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

What is your favorite work of Christmas-themed classical music (if you have one)?

For me, it's between Tchaikovsky's _*The Nutcracker,*_ Bach's _*Christmas Oratorio*_, and Corelli's _*Concerto fatto per la notte di natale*_. Each one of these immediately screams Christmas in my mind. 

A lesser-known but still excellent Christmas work that I like is Saint-Saëns' _Christmas Oratorio, Op. 12_.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well my favorite is Handel's Messiah, which is a Christmas and Easter oratorio.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Right. I probably glossed over that one because a new recording of the Messiah is still on my CD wish-list, so I haven't listened to that work in a while. But of course, a classic example


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

You've already mentioned my favourites - the Nutcracker and the Christmas Oratorio. I hear that the Messiah is also often heard around Christmas, and it is religious, so maybe that counts.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Berlioz's oratorio,* L'Enfance du Christ*.

And for the darker side of Christmas, Massenet's *Werther*.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

I have two favourites - Tchaikovsky's _The Nutcracker_, and this album of Christmas music by Baroque composer Edmund Pascha:

*Edmund Pascha - Christmas Mass, Christmas Carols*
(Musica Bohemica, Jaroslav Krček)



















(Samples at Amazon.co.uk)

If anyone's interested in the Pascha album, send me a PM.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

There's a pretty rocking_ Adeste Fideles_ on that one.

_Kvalite Imya Godspodne_ from Rachmaninoff's All Night Vigil is probably not technically Christmas themed, but it kind of sounds like it is to me.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

ahammel said:


> View attachment 59389
> 
> 
> There's a pretty rocking_ Adeste Fideles_ on that one.


The album's on Spotify:

https://play.spotify.com/album/0FZ9s6Ko5Hwe4slR2734YP


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Arthur Honegger ~ Une Cantate de Noël*

imho, this should be in anyone's "Classical Christmas Collection"




*
Benjamin Britten*'s very fine _*A Ceremony of Carols*._ which I also highly recommend.

... just recalled another work that is totally Christmas Season, and which some might find quite enjoyable,
*Gian Carlo Menotti ~ Amahl and the Night Visitors* (a one-act opera.)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

^Ah yes, I love the _A Ceremony of Carols_  My grandmother's choral group performed it last year.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax - Christmas Eve.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Poulenc's "Quatre motets pour le temps de Noel."

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD72B3A2389B90985


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Someone created this youtube entry called:

A Classical Christmas

0:00 Vivaldi -- Four Seasons, "Winter" Allegro non molto
3:34 Vivaldi -- Four Seasons, "Winter" Largo
5:38 Vivaldi -- Four Seasons, "Winter" Allegro
8:42 Piazzolla -- Invierno Porteño
15:05 Handel -- The Messiah: Pifa
17:46 Respighi -- Trittico Botticelliano -- L'adorazione dei Magi
26:37 Berlioz -- L'enfance Du Christ, Op.25 "Adieux des Bergers à la Sainte Famille"
29:39 Berlioz -- L'enfance Du Christ, Op.25 "Trio pour deux flûtes et harpe, exécuté par les jeunes Ismaélites"
35:42 Vivaldi - Concerto In E Major, RV270 F.1-4, "Il Riposo-Per il Natale" -- Allegro (moto moderate)
40:37 Vivaldi - Concerto In E Major, RV270 F.1-4, "Il Riposo-Per il Natale" -- Adagio
41:40 Vivaldi - Concerto In E Major, RV270 F.1-4, "Il Riposo-Per il Natale" -- Allegro
44:09 Bach - Christmas Oratorio -- IV. Aria "Bereite dich, Zion"
49:37 Bach - Christmas Oratorio -- VII Chorale "Er ist auf Erder Kommen arm"
52:53 Bach - Christmas Oratorio -- X. Sinafonia
58:25 Bach - Christmas Oratorio -- XIX Aria: "Schalfe, mein Liebster, geneisse der Ruh"
1:07:14 Bach - Christmas Oratorio -- XXXIX Aria, "Flosst, mein Heiland, flost dein Namen"
1:12:50 Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in F minor -- I. Largo
1:13:37 Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in F minor -- II. Grave
1:15:37 Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in F minor -- III. Vivace
1:17:00 Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in F minor -- IV. Grave
1:19:00 Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in F minor -- V. Largo Andante
1:22:05 Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in F minor -- VI. Andante
1:23:56 Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in F minor -- VII. Pastorale, Andante
1:27:27 Bach - Organ Chorales -- Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland I
1:30:39 Bach - Organ Chorales -- Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland II
1:36:01 Bach - Organ Chorales -- Meine Seele erhebt den Herren
1:38:29 Bach - Organ Chorales -- In dulci jubilo
1:41:18 Bach - Organ Chorales -- Von Himmel hoch, da komm ich her
1:42:55 Bach - Organ Chorales -- Der Tag, der is so freudenreich
1:44:44 Bach - Organ Chorales -- Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring
1:48:12 Manfredini - Concerto grosso in C Major, Oop.3 No. 12 -- I Largo (Pastorale per il Santissimo Natale)
1:52:25 Manfredini - Concerto grosso in C Major, Oop.3 No. 12 -- II Largo
1:54:52 Manfredini - Concerto grosso in C Major, Op.3 No. 12 -- III Allegro
1:57:17 Torelli - Concerto grosso in G minor, Op.8 No.6 -- I Grave -- Vivace -- Adagio
2:00:19 Torelli - Concerto grosso in G minor, Op.8 No.6 -- II Largo
2:02:30 Torelli - Concerto grosso in G minor, Op.8 No.6 - III Vivace
2:04:03 Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6. No. 8 "Christmas" -- Vivace - Grave
2:05:35 Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6. No. 8 "Christmas" -- Allegro
2:08:03 Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6. No. 8 "Christmas" -- Adagio -- Allegro -- Adagio
2:11:16 Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6. No. 8 "Christmas" -- Vivace -- Grave
2:12:34 Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6. No. 8 "Christmas" -- Allegro
2:14:32 Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6. No. 8 "Christmas" -- Largo. Pastorale ad Libitum
2:18:12 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite I Overture
2:21:30 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite II: March
2:23:57 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite III: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies
2:25:50 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite IV: Trepak -- Russian Dance
2:26:52 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite V: Coffee -- Arabian Dance
2:30:02 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite VI: Tea -- Chinese Dance
2:31:19 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite VII: Dance of the Reed Flutes
2:33:52 Tchaikovsky -- Nutcracker Suite VIII: Waltz of the Flowers
2:40:42 Debussy -- Children's Corner "La Neige Danse" (The Snow Is Dancing)
2:43:21 Waldteufel -- The Skaters
2:50:17 Tchaikovsky -- "Noel" from The Seasons
2:55:55 Mozart -- The Sleigh Ride
2:58:36 Debussy -- Footsteps In The Snow
3:02:49 Jessel -- Parade of the Wooden Soldiers
3:06:03 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé -- Prelude
3:09:31 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé -- Tableau I: Dance du Rouet et Scène
3:13:11 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé -- Tableau II: Pavane de la Belle au bois dormant
3:15:51 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé -- Tableau III: Les entretiens de la Belle et de la Bête
3:21:13 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé -- Tableau IV: Petit Poucet
3:26:07 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé -- Tableau V: Laideronnette, Impératrice de Pagodes
3:30:59 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé Apotheose: Le Jardin Féerique


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Schutz and Praetorius ... and maybe Handel and Tchaikovsky... and... and... even maybe... Leroy Anderson too.

John Rutter and Robert Shaw can cure the classical holiday blues too. And if you don't mind going slummin', there's that Vince Guaraldi thing with the dog, Snopes or whatever, and those kids with their jungle fever dancing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Also William Henry Fry's Santa Claus Symphony (on Naxos), fun if not brilliant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

There so much great classical music for Christmas that is out there. But what I would most like to hear - at least on Christmas Eve when quiet solemnity is needed - is a Renaissance type of sound. But I don't know of any a capella Renaissance music specifically written for Christmas. Any help on that would be appreciated.

Outside of that I love to play the Nutcracker with family around opening gifts. Messiah while I'm cooking. Baroque Christmas concertos on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is one piece just for you then:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Julianne Baird's Baroque Christmas has been a long time favorite here.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> Someone created this youtube entry called:
> 
> A Classical Christmas
> 3:06:03 Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oyé -- Prelude
> ...


Good to see Corelli's Concerto there, but how in the world is Ma Mere L'Oye Christmas-related?


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: _Christmas Eve Suite_


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Also William Henry Fry's Santa Claus Symphony (on Naxos), fun if not brilliant.


Aw, you beat me to it! Here's the cover, anyway:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Jerome said:


> There so much great classical music for Christmas that is out there. But what I would most like to hear - at least on Christmas Eve when quiet solemnity is needed - is a Renaissance type of sound. But I don't know of any a capella Renaissance music specifically written for Christmas. Any help on that would be appreciated.


Try: Heinrich Finck - Wer ich eyn falck / Invicto regi


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't see Ryba mentioned. Sorry if I missed it, of course.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Someone created this youtube entry called:
> 
> A Classical Christmas
> 
> 8:42 Piazzolla -- Invierno Porteño


Funny, since Christmas in Buenos Aires is in Summer.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Liszt wrote a suite of 12 piano pieces, Weihnachtsbaum, for Christmas. They're nice, intimate, not showy or virtuosic, and bare some resemblance to the suites for piano that Schumann and Debussy composed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker
Bach - Christmas Oratorio
Handel - Messiah
Tallis - Missa Puer Natus Est
Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie
Praetorius - Christmas Mass


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

_Nutcracker_ is still number one for me. But I never let Christmas go by without the perfect performance by the perfect tenor of the perfect carol:


----------



## Carstenb (Dec 24, 2014)

Althrough this isn't a strictly classical piece, I do enjoy this cover of O come, O come, Emmanuel (in Latin):


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Let me add the Vaughan Williams cantata "Hodie."


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

I will be trying to find time tomorrow for at least the Christmas Oratorio, if not L'Enfance Du Christ and Ceremony Of Carols. If I end up with more time, perhaps Penderecki's 2nd symphony (shut up, it's at least one of his better neo-romantic ones).

I won't do Messiah or Christus in whole...I did St. Matthew this Easter so let's keep it one holiday at a time!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Hely Hutchinson's "A Carol Symphony". Compulsory Christmas music in my house.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Ralph Vaughans William > Hodie A Christmas Cantata and Fantasia on Christmas carol

also I see the newest and interesting release:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

Anyone else care to go a little modern for me? 

My planned playlist for the day is thus far:
A Ceremony Of Carols (Britten)
Christmas Oratorio (J.S. Bach)
Weihnachtsmusik (Schoenberg)
Symphony No. 2 (Penderecki)
L'Enfance Du Christ (Berlioz)

Currently chilling with the shepherds and J.S. Bach.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A lil Sutherland doing Xmas for your souls:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I love John McCormack's 'Adeste Fideles'- I don't know if it's 'classical music', but it's in a classical language, anyway 






There is an earlier, better recording where his voice is really angelic sounding, but I couldn't find it on YouTube in decent sound. Another really good record is the amazing Paul Franz singing the old festive chestnut 'Minuit Chretiens':


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Massenet's 'Noël Paien", sung by Maurice Renaud:


----------

